# Manual Transmission Leak



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

The manual transmission fluid was extremely low on my '97 XE. There is some oil drips on the outside of the dust cover for the rear seal. However, there is also alot of oil above that on the rectangular housing where the shifter enters the transmission. I can see oil at the bottom of the rubber boot for the shifter. The driveshaft and u-joint are dry and oil is not getting flung onto the tunnel.

Do you guys think this is simply a rear seal leak or is it possible for oil to come out of the shifter housing or somewhere else up above the rear seal?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds like the boot on the trans is torn... pretty common


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

You are talking about the rubber boot which is visible from underneath the car and is held by a zip tie? Does that boot hold back the M/T oil?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

sounds like the shifter assembly gasket or boot is defective..... cross your fingers!


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

If I cross my fingers, what should I be hoping the problem is and is not? You lost me there. I've never taken any of this stuff apart, so I don't know the possibilities.

I can see oil glistening in the crevice at the very bottom of the boot, so I assume it's coming from somewhere on the boot--possibly from the bottom of the boot. Apparently the zip tie is clamping the boot and creating a seal???

Is this any easy fix? Should I take the console and seat brackets out to pull the carpet back to work on this area?


----------



## jlvb25 (Nov 20, 2009)

if u see oil in the rubber boot then that should be the problem. i just rebuilt my transmission 2 weeks ago and my boot was torn as well it was covered in dirt and grease from leaking but if it's not that it's the seal under that to get the shifter out.... it's like 4 bolts you can access this by removing the carpet and taking out the bolts from that plate in the floor and remover the shifter boot (inside the cab) to see and change the gasket or boot what ever one is leaking...


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

While you are at it, check and see if your tranny vent is plugged. With the turbulence in side the tranny, if the vent is plugged, it will cause the air along with fluid, to work it's way out another opening. Even with the small amount of pressure, it will build up and something has to give. I am not sure where yours is on a 97, but look for a 1/4" or so bent tube, somewhere toward the top of the trans. It may even have a hose connected to it.
Good Luck


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

If you cross your fingers, you'll hope to find only the tie wrap being loose instead of the rest that I previously spoke of...since it wasn't clear to you......


----------

